# Feels like home



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, I wanted to do my own comparison between Record and Dura Ace and I hate to say it, record is not all it is cracked up to be. I can only attribute it to what I am used to. I simply cannot get comfortable on the hoods of camp levers. Shimano may look a it goofy, however the comfort factor is huge in my book!

So I am finally returning to Shimano. Sold the record group and wheels and just ordered my new Dura Ace 10 group, should be here in a couple of days.

The funny ting is that I was pretty excited abou tthe Record group, but now that DA10 is on the way I fell like returning home from a vacation. 

It may sound lame, but I cannot wait to get back in the saddle. (Pun intended)

Campy is beautiful stuff with regards to the carbon and so forth, but Shamino, need I say more?!


----------

